# NASG



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I recently became a member of the NASG after thinking about joining for a couple of years. Question is…how many others out there are members and your thoughts on the organization. If not why not???


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave,
I joined about 6-8 months ago, I have not been very active but read my dispatch when they come in the mail.

I think it is a good group with a worthy mission.
Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am not a member. There is really no good reason other that lack of initiative on my part combined with a perception they focused more on scale than American Flyer and high rail.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I joined about 2 years ago. They are S-Scale, that about says it....


----------



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm in the ACSG? One that's on the Atlantic coast. No dues at all.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Freightliner,
I also belong to the ACSG, I am in the Carolinas division, and am guessing you must be in the FL Division.
Aflyer


----------



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes I am! Tried finding one near Richmond or Wytheville close to my company yards in Virginia. Not much around!


----------

